# [wine] como usar dvd shrink con wine

## zorth

hola.

me ha echo ilusion poder por fin usar dvd shrink para windows emulado con wine y asi poder clonar dvds sin complicaciones. mas que nada, pense que igual a alguno le iria bien.

1. la version que ahora uso de wine se muestra estable, supongo que sera la ultima en portage

```

mar mar 22 03:53:43 Kronos zorth # emerge -pv wine

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     U ] app-emulation/wine-20050111-r1 [20050111] +X +alsa +arts +cups* -debug* -doc +gif -glut -jack +jpeg -lcms -nas +ncurses +opengl +oss* 0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

```

2. va bien usar para configurar wine el winesetuptk:

```

mar mar 22 03:56:49 Kronos zorth # emerge -pv winesetuptk

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild   R   ] app-emulation/winesetuptk-0.6.0b-r3  6,651 kB

Total size of downloads: 6,651 kB

```

3. instalados ambos, se ejecuta como usuario el programa:

winesetuptk

4. se configura wine y por defecto, practicamente todo lo detecta el mismo. hasta las rutas de los dispositivos dvd/cd asi que no hay que tocar demasiado aqui.

5. una vez guardada la configuracion de wine, se añade esto al archivo /home/usuario/.wine/config

```

[Version]

; Windows version to imitate (win95,win98,winme,nt351,nt40,win2k,winxp,win2k3,win20,win30,win31)

"Windows" = "winxp"

; DOS version to imitate

;"DOS" = "6.22"

; Be careful here, wrong DllOverrides settings have the potential

; to pretty much kill your setup.

```

y ya se puede acceder a instalar dvd shrink con un 

wine dvdsrink.exe

aceptar, aceptar, aceptar y volver a aceptar, si si y si y listos. 

saludos.

----------

## jce

HOla!!

mmmm...ombre, DVD Shirk esta mu wien, ademas es gratuito...pero...no seria mejor utilizar un algun programa para KDE o GNOME o el entorno que utilices k aga lo mismo??? seguro k los hay. Lo digo mas que porque seguramente vaya mas rapido (ya que una emulacion es una emulacion) y sea mas facil de instalara...emerge X! jejejejeje, weno weno, ami me parece bien, usar lo que querais, solo es un comentario.

Un saludo!

----------

## focahclero

 *jce wrote:*   

> ...pero...no seria mejor utilizar un algun programa para KDE o GNOME o el entorno que utilices k aga lo mismo???

 Pues sí, puesto que entonces estaríamos hablando de software libre.

Sin embargo, vengo utilizando el dvdsrink desde hace un tiempo porque no he encontrado otro  :Sad: ... y salvo algún pequeño detalle sin mucha importancia funciona muy muy bien.

Saludos,

----------

## jce

aaamm!! mu wien, la verdad es que el programa esta muy bien, lo ideal seria que hubiese una verson nativa para linux ejejejje, pero claro eso es pedir muxo  :Razz: .

Enhorabuena por el mini tuturial, cuando m compre la grabadora d DVDs lo pruebo.

Saludos.

----------

## Top94

genial, hoy mismo lo pruebo

 :Mr. Green: 

----------

## smallville

Aunque coincido con la mayoria de compañeros que ya por suerte existen programas que te lo hacen practicamente todo lo de copiar xxx, pero me pica la curiosidad del dvdshrink dices que vasta con modificar en el wine el poner winxp por win98 pero no hay que hacer nada mas, seguro. Entonces como le dices al programa en la opcion Open Disc que tienes un lector/s dvd. Pues por defecto te aparece la pestaña vacia.

----------

## chencho

[xen 03:18:06]-> DVD Shrink$ winecfg

Pestaña Drives->Add y luego en Path pones donde montes el dvd p.ej:/mnt/cdrom, y en Type seleccionas CD-ROM

----------

## smallville

Chencho supongo que te refieres usando winesetuptk si es asi digo que no lo puedo usar porque yo solo tengo creado el root no tengo ningun usuario.

----------

## focahclero

 *smallville wrote:*   

> Entonces como le dices al programa en la opcion Open Disc que tienes un lector/s dvd. Pues por defecto te aparece la pestaña vacia.

 

Yo lo hago "a mano".

(Como es lógico, en la configuración de wine tengo definido que letra de unidad se corresponde al lector de CD/DVD)

Y antes de arrancar dvdshrink monto el DVD. Y ya está.

----------

## zorth

hola.

la ultima version de wine, si tu fstab esta correctamente editado y por lo tanto constan las unidades de cd/dvd con el punto montaje y bla bla bla, winesetuptk "configura" el mismo, el archivo config de wine.

asi, cuando lanzas dvd shrink y picas a open disc te aparece la unidad de dvdrw. 

por si a alguien le sirviera de ayuda, pongo el apartado de mi fstab relacionado a las grabadoras cd/dvd asi, como mi archivo de configuracion de wine.

saludos.

```

mié mar 23 22:26:29 Kronos incoming # cat /etc/fstab

#CDRW-DVDRW#

/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd        /mnt/cdrw      iso9660         defaults,user,noauto,ro         0 0

/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd        /mnt/dvdrw     iso9660         defaults,user,noauto,ro         0 0

mié mar 23 22:34:34 Kronos incoming # cat /home/zorth/.wine/config

WINE REGISTRY Version 2

;; All keys relative to \\Machine\\Software\\Wine\\Wine\\Config

;;

;; MS-DOS drives configuration

;;

;; Each section has the following format:

;; [Drive X]

;; "Path"="xxx"       (Unix path for drive root)

;; "Type"="xxx"       (supported types are 'floppy', 'hd', 'cdrom' and 'network')

;; "Label"="xxx"      (drive label, at most 11 characters)

;; "Serial"="xxx"     (serial number, 8 characters hexadecimal number)

;; "Filesystem"="xxx" (supported types are 'msdos'/'dos'/'fat', 'win95'/'vfat', 'unix')

;;   This is the FS Wine is supposed to emulate on a certain

;;   directory structure.

;;   Recommended:

;;   - "win95" for ext2fs, VFAT and FAT32

;;   - "msdos" for FAT16 (ugly, upgrading to VFAT driver strongly recommended)

;;   DON'T use "unix" unless you intend to port programs using Winelib !

;; "Device"="/dev/xx" (only if you want to allow raw device access)

;;

[Drive A]

"Type" = "floppy"

"Path" = "/mnt/floppy"

"Label" = "/mnt/floppy"

"Device" = "/dev/floppy/0"

[Drive C]

"Path" = "/home/zorth/.wine/fake_windows"

"Type" = "hd"

"Label" = "/home/zorth/.wine/fake_windows"

"Filesystem" = "win95"

[Drive D]

"Type" = "hd"

"Path" = "/mnt/hdb/hdb9"

"Label" = "/mnt/hdb/hdb9"

"FS" = "win95"

[Drive M]

"Type" = "cdrom"

"Path" = "/mnt/dvdrw"

"Label" = "/mnt/dvdrw"

"FS" = "win95"

"Device" = "/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target0/lun0/cd"

[Drive N]

"Type" = "cdrom"

"Path" = "/mnt/cdrw"

"Label" = "/mnt/cdrw"

"FS" = "win95"

"Device" = "/dev/ide/host0/bus1/target1/lun0/cd"

[Drive X]

"Type" = "hd"

"Path" = "/tmp"

"Label" = "Tmp Drive"

"FS" = "win95"

[Drive Y]

"Type" = "network"

"Path" = "${HOME}"

"Label" = "Home"

"FS" = "win95"

[Drive Z]

"Type" = "network"

"Path" = "/"

"Label" = "Root"

"FS" = "win95"

[wine]

"Windows" = "C:\\Windows"

"System" = "C:\\Windows\\System"

"Temp" = "X:\\"

"Path" = "C:\\Windows;C:\\Windows\\System;X:\\;Y:\\"

"GraphicsDriver" = "x11drv"

; Wine doesn't pass directory symlinks to Windows programs by default.

; Enabling this may crash some programs that do recursive lookups of a whole

; subdir tree in case of a symlink pointing back to itself.

;"ShowDirSymlinks" = "1"

"ShellLinker" = "wineshelllink"

[Version]

; Windows version to imitate (win95,win98,winme,nt351,nt40,win2k,winxp,win2k3,win20,win30,win31)

"Windows" = "winxp"

; DOS version to imitate

;"DOS" = "6.22"

; Be careful here, wrong DllOverrides settings have the potential

; to pretty much kill your setup.

# <wineconf>

[DllOverrides]

; default for all other dlls

"*" = "builtin, native, so"

[x11drv]

; Number of colors to allocate from the system palette

"AllocSystemColors" = "100"

; Use a private color map

"PrivateColorMap" = "N"

; Favor correctness over speed in some graphics operations

"PerfectGraphics" = "N"

; Color depth to use on multi-depth screens

;;"ScreenDepth" = "16"

; Name of X11 display to use

;;"Display" = ":0.0"

; Allow the window manager to manage created windows

"Managed" = "Y"

; Use a desktop window of 640x480 for Wine

"Desktop" = "N"

; Use XFree86 DGA extension if present

; (make sure /dev/mem is accessible by you !)

"UseDGA" = "Y"

; Use XShm extension if present

"UseXShm" = "Y"

; Enable DirectX mouse grab

"DXGrab" = "Y"

; Create the desktop window with a double-buffered visual

; (useful to play OpenGL games)

"DesktopDoubleBuffered" = "Y"

; Code page used for captions in managed mode

; 0 means default ANSI code page (CP_ACP == 0)

"TextCP" = "0"

; Use this if you have more than one port for video on your setup

; (Wine uses for now the first 'input image' it finds).

;; "XVideoPort" = "43"

; Run in synchronous mode (useful for debugging X11 problems)

;;"Synchronous" = "Y"

[fonts]

;Read documentation/fonts before adding aliases

;See a couple of examples for russian users below

"Resolution" = "96"

"Default" = "-adobe-helvetica-"

"DefaultFixed" = "fixed"

"DefaultSerif" = "-adobe-times-"

"DefaultSansSerif" = "-adobe-helvetica-"

;; default TrueType fonts with russian koi8-r encoding

;"Default" = "-monotype-arial-*-*-*--*-*-*-*-*-*-koi8-r"

;"DefaultFixed" = "-monotype-courier new-*-*-*--*-*-*-*-*-*-koi8-r"

;"DefaultSerif" = "-monotype-times new roman-*-*-*--*-*-*-*-*-*-koi8-r"

;"DefaultSansSerif" = "-monotype-arial-*-*-*--*-*-*-*-*-*-koi8-r"

;; default cyrillic bitmap X fonts

;"Default" = "-cronyx-helvetica-"

;"DefaultFixed" = "fixed"

;"DefaultSerif" = "-cronyx-times-"

;"DefaultSansSerif" = "-cronyx-helvetica-"

[serialports]

"Com1" = "/dev/ttyS0"

"Com2" = "/dev/ttyS1"

[parallelports]

"Lpt1" = "/dev/lp0"

[spooler]

"LPT1:" = "|lpr"

"LPT2:" = "|gs -sDEVICE=bj200 -sOutputFile=/tmp/fred -q -"

"LPT3:" = "/dev/lp3"

[ports]

;"read" = "0x779,0x379,0x280-0x2a0"

; "write" = "0x779,0x379,0x280-0x2a0"

[spy]

"Exclude" = "WM_SIZE;WM_TIMER;"

[registry]

;These are all booleans.  Y/y/T/t/1 are true, N/n/F/f/0 are false.

;Defaults are read all, write to Home

; Global registries (stored in /etc)

"LoadGlobalRegistryFiles" = "Y"

; Home registries (stored in ~user/.wine/)

"LoadHomeRegistryFiles" = "Y"

; Load Windows registries from the Windows directory

"LoadWindowsRegistryFiles" = "Y"

; TRY to write all changes to home registries

"WritetoHomeRegistryFiles" = "Y"

; Registry periodic save timeout in seconds

; "PeriodicSave" = "600"

; Save only modified keys

"SaveOnlyUpdatedKeys" = "Y"

[Tweak.Layout]

;; supported styles are 'Win31'(default), 'Win95', 'Win98'

"WineLook" = "Win98"

[Console]

;"Drivers" = "tty"

;"XtermProg" = "nxterm"

;"InitialRows" = "25"

;"InitialColumns" = "80"

;"TerminalType" = "nxterm"

[Clipboard]

"ClearAllSelections" = "0"

"PersistentSelection" = "1"

; List of all directories directly contain .AFM files

[afmdirs]

"1" = "/usr/share/ghostscript/fonts"

"2" = "/usr/share/a2ps/afm"

"3" = "/usr/share/enscript"

"4" = "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1"

[WinMM]

"Drivers" = "wineoss.drv"

"WaveMapper" = "msacm.drv"

"MidiMapper" = "midimap.drv"

# </wineconf>

#########################################

# Application dependent sections follow #

#########################################

[AppDefaults\\_INS5576._MP\\x11drv]

; Lotus Notes R5 installer

; I'm quite not sure this will run on some other machine than mine, but it

; can't hurt

"Managed" = "N"

"Desktop" = "N"

[AppDefaults\\nlnotes.exe\\x11drv]

"Desktop" = "800x600"

[AppDefaults\\notes.exe\\DllOverrides]

"msvcrt" = "native"

"msvcrt40" = "native"

"crtdll" = "native"

"imagehlp" = "native"

"rnaph" = "native"

[AppDefaults\\nlnotes.exe\\DllOverrides]

"msvcrt" = "native"

"msvcrt40" = "native"

"crtdll" = "native"

"imagehlp" = "native"

"rnaph" = "native"

[AppDefaults\\nhldaemn.exe\\DllOverrides]

"msvcrt" = "native"

"msvcrt40" = "native"

"crtdll" = "native"

"imagehlp" = "native"

"rnaph" = "native"

```

----------

## smallville

Alguna forma de usar  winesetuptk con root. Pues como comente en este mismo hilo no tengo usuarios solo root. A parte zorth no especificas que version de dvdshrink estas utilizando pues que yo he leido no todas las versiones funcionan.

----------

## zorth

hola.

smallville  :Idea:   :Question:   :Question:   :Question: 

usas linux siempre como root en lugar de tener una cuenta para el uso diario sin todos los privilegios de root ???? .....

pues que yo sepa, NO se puede usar winesetuptk siendo root, de hecho, ni podras usar wine como root. y la manera de modificar esto no lo se.

uso la version 3.2 de dvdshrink la cual como he comentado arriba y puesto mi archivo de configuracion de wine, funciona sin problema alguno.

y smallville, de ti, iria pensando en crear una cuenta de usuario con los privilegios que consideres oportunos para el uso diario de la maquina, aunque eres libre de hacer lo que creas oportuno  :Smile: 

saludos.

----------

## POXIRRAN

No es por nada pero probaron el DVD Decrypter????

Realmente me parece superior al dvd shrink...

bah la vez que use dvd shrink lo que obtuve fue (sin compresion alguna) una pelicula que se entrecortaba.

hice lo mismo con el DVD decrypter y ni un solo problema.

----------

## krawek

http://canalgentoo.com/modules.php?name=Content&pa=showpage&pid=29

ahi esta hace años

----------

